# first timer...looking at a 1923 mead ranger which needs work



## cwe6279 (May 26, 2009)

ran across a 1923 Mead ranger and trying to gauge the possibility and expense to restore.  It is in OK shape but some major work required:

1)  wooden front rim is bent (can these be straightened? and how easily?) 
2)  no tires (where to find replacements?
3)  some I've seen had the light and horn but this one does not...can someone explain what year and models would have?  from the old Ranger ads I saw it looks like early 20s versions had both for this frame and model (it has the tank and decals in place and paint is not bad)...even has the leather satchel on back.
4) it obviously needs a thorough clean/cosmetic restore but paint could potentially be ok on the frame and tank.

Any ideas on range cost to do this if I were to pay someone?  as much as I'd like to be able to do it myself, I live in Manhattan so no garage, well ventilated space, etc.  I'm afraid this might be $600-1000+ worth of work?  

thoughts?

thanks,
Charles


----------



## redline1968 (May 31, 2009)

1) not sure depends on the warp. 2) there are repops 100.00 ea. 3) they were options can be found on these bikes including the bag. 4) you can do it with genearal cleaners and polishes but some cleaners will remove paint so test first.  no cost to clean youself but getting the missing parts and tires might cost 300 to 400.


----------

